# Sorry bit boring but need advice on tax credit...



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello everybody hope all well   just wondered if anyone can point me in the right direction for information on child tax credit? I am just wondering as we (dp and I) have had to have that conversation and there is no way I could not go back to work after having a baby... However I will be a 'single' parent as my partner is not ready to be fully responsible for a child and I want to be fully clear that I am the parent and it is up to me to arrange childcare etc.  Should I go straight to CAB or somewhere similar? Help!  Xxxx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi
Have a look on direct.gov.uk - they ave all the information you could possibly need (!) a there is a good section on having kids & also on benefits / credits etc.  They also have a credit calculator thing so you can work out what you should get depending on your income etc - certainly helped me work out how many hours I could get away with working!
Good luck 
J


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

I am currently single with a 2 year old, i work part time (20 hours a week) and get working tax credits, child tax credits and Childcare credits. this makes me up to pretty much full time wages. In fact i would be worse off full time!. Although it will be difficult for you to claim as a single person if you live with your partner.

good luck with it, it is a minefield!

Emma x


----------



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

sorry to say but if you live in the same house and share a bed you will be classed as a couple and need to do a joint appilcation. this web site is great for finding out what you can get and how much
https://www.turn2us.entitledto.co.uk/entitlementcalculator.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

/links


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, 

Thank you for the replies   I knew this was going to be hard. Struggling to find some middle ground with DP. She is happy for me and possible child to live with her, but is not happy to provide any financial assistance (this isnt as harsh as it sounds!) as she is not in a position to do that. She owns the house and pays the mortgage and I pay her the same rent every month including council tax. So how do I get through that on the tax entitlement? it is gonna drive me mad   Maybe I shouldnt have moved in with her (??!!) but I really wanted to. Oh my god i'm sure life didnt use to be this complicated   I honestly don't know where to start. Gem xxx


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

you can't get around it if you live together. if you could, everyone would be doing it. even if you were her 'official' lodger with your own room and a rent book etc. she would have to declare you as her official lodger both to her mortgage provider (as you could have some sort of claim over the property) and to the revenue (declaring your monthly payments to her as additional income).

you've nothing to lose by going to CAB and asking some questions though so i'd start there.


----------

